# ammo prices going up?



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

anybody else heard anything about this?

my mom works at wal-mart and i was talking to her about getting her to use her discount for 500rds of 9mm and she told me she was talking to the guy over the sporting goods dept and he told her prices were going up in jan...he didn't say how much or anything so i'm just wondering if anyone else knows anything.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't doubt the prices going up...especially with Barrack Obama taking office and his heavily noted stance on firearms.

I've notice all ammos online have gone up as much as 15-20 percent. The .223 rounds per 500 to 1000 have gone up an average of $25 in the last two months.

Another disturbing contributor is that 18 state legislatures are proposing to implement a new law aimed at ammunitions - Ammunition Accountability Act and also add a .5 cents per round tax

Here's the link: http://www.usavsus.info/US-AmmoRegistr.htm


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> I wouldn't doubt the prices going up...especially with Barrack Obama taking office and his heavily noted stance on firearms.
> 
> I've notice all ammos online have gone up as much as 15-20 percent. The .223 rounds per 500 to 1000 have gone up an average of $25 in the last two months.
> 
> ...


Utah isn't on the list :smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> Utah isn't on the list :smt023


+1, neither is Montana.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

You lucky bastids! :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Funny the laws they dream up. I know a lot of people that cast their own rounds. I guess they gonna be criminals someday.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't believe that Mass is NOT on the list...
they usually start all of those kinds of proposals 

BUT NH is NOT on there either :smt023 :smt1099

:smt1099 AMERICA...Land of the free ,BECAUSE of the Brave ! :smt1099


----------



## MWNN (Dec 31, 2008)

*Follow the $$*

These laws are being pushed by a private company :smt076 that has the rights to the process used for identification. Follow the $$ from the company to the pols introducing these laws.... & let your states media know that introducing this legislation is a political payoff.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

yup -- my local supplier has also informed me that he forsees an increase in prices soon...

i guess we all will have to be on the lookout for online "sales" so we can get cheaper ammo...

brokenimage


----------

